# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  SqlCredit  Developing a Complete SQL Server OLTP Database Project

## lcole

Database Journal is pleased to announce that on Monday, January 29, 2007, Rob Garrison will begin a new series demonstrating the design and development portion of a complete, functioning, tested credit card database to illustrate the complete software development lifecycle. Microsoft provides us with AdventureWorks, but all we get to see is the final product. This series will be about the process that results in a well-designed, well-coded, and well-tested database.

Introduction
Part 2: Creating the Database, Tables, CRUD Procedures
Part 3: Schema/Proc Updates and Automated Unit Testing
Part 4: Schema and Procedure Security
Part 5: Adding Card, Vendor, and Purchase, Plus Much Refactoring

----------

